# is a 17hmr ok for yotes



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is a 17hmr ok for yotes[/list][/url]


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

i wouldnt try it theres not much power behinde that little round it have to be a close shot and dead on with no mistakes i think the 22mag would be a little bit better than the .17hmr it has the range but no power 
:sniper:


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

not true preditor 14 iv taken 3 coyotes with mine i range found all ovem 1 at 86yrds 1 at 170 1 at 53 its a good gun i droped 2 the one at 170 ran allitle than droped i wont use it this winter but i sure like it so go ahead and shoot


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wow, I have a .17hmr, I wouldn't shoot a yote unles it was within 100 yards. 170 man, even if you did ake the kill, that is a VERY lucky shot.

I wouldn't do head shots (thick skulls) and I would use a 20 grain round.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

If you're not too seriouse about actually killing the yote you called in, then by all means use a 17hmr. It's not a consistant coyote killer.

Now grey and red fox on the other hand, The 17hmr may be the perfect round for those.


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, I've hunted with a 22mag. and that doesnt quite seem to get it done, but give that 17 a shot. I usually take a .243 or 22-250.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

J154fry, I don't even want to go there......but a .17 rimfire is a BB gun when it comes to predator hunting. All you got to do is ask some real serious predator hunters what they use. Bet you a ton of money it ain't a .17 rimfire :wink: :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

There was a government contracted wildlife controller working around the county back in the late 90's. I got to know him pretty well even went out with him a few times. He kept 2 rifles in his truck, one was a Remington 700 STR in .308, the other was a standard weight Ruger M77 mk II blue on synthetic in .308. He said that he had worked all over the country and for one shot, get down RIGHT NOW kills there was no substitute for a .30 cal bullet. He also said that a bull barreled gun was great if you were set up for long range shooting, but there was always a place for a standard weight rifle in a predator hunter's arsenal. (I couldn't agree with that statement more.) I've seen him take head shots at 500 yards, off bi-pods from the hood of his truck


----------

